# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Rugklachten na een geopereerde gebroken rug

## Goggie

Rond begin het jaar 2003 kreeg ik een gebroken rug, na een half jaar was hij weer genezen door chiropractie, en werd er tegen mij gezegt dat mijn rug voor altijd heel zwak zal zijn.
Afgelopen dinsdag was ik op school bij gymnastiek, en we moesten 12 minuten hardlopen. Ik stapte op een schuine tegel en ik voelde mijn wervel (die vorig jaar gebroken was) verschuiven. Ik was direct gestopt en ik ben langs de kant gestaan. Sindsdien doet mijn rug weer even veel pijn als dat hij vorig jaar gebroken was. Plus dat ik mijn linkerbeen nog nauwelijks voel, dat houdt dus in dat er een zenuw beknelt zit.

Kan het zijn dat het weer gebroken is, of dat er een spier tussen mijn ruggewervels zit?

Ik zit nu eigenlijk in een kleine angst omdat ik nu in mijn examenjaar zit en dat ik *moet* slagen, ik kan dit jaar niet blijven zitten omdat ik vorig jaar al ben blijven zitten vanwege de rugbreuk.

----------


## de helper

Mijn vriendin heeft al diverse mensen geholpen met rugklachten. Je kan eens op haar site kijken www.natural-body-balance.nl misschien kan zij iets voor je betekenen.

Aart

----------


## Goggie

Het is allemaal weer gelukkig opgelost. Ik ben naar de chiropractor gegaan, en na 1 behandeling was ik weer op de been. Na de 2e behandeling is de pijn volledig weer weg, ik ben vandaag weer gegaan en alles zag er prima uit...

Voor mensen met rugklachten raad ik eerlijk gezegt de chiropractie aan. Ookal zijn sommige dokters hier tegen omdat chiropractors een andere techniek gebruiken om het te genezen.

----------


## de helper

Mooi dat het verholpen is.

Aart

----------


## barco

chiropractie is een vorm van kraken. net zoals een manuel therapeut, maar ze hebben een iets andere visie.

Het is helaas niet alleen met kraken op te lossen. Zoals ik het lees is er een instabiliteit van je wervelkolom. Dat kan je alleen maar tegen gaan door trainen van je rugspieren. De spieren rond je wervelkolom moeten een soort koker worden die alles op z'n plaats houdt.
Anders blijf je maar naar een chiropractor gaan. En dat is echt niet altijd goed.

----------

